# Hunting terms for beginners



## rema (22 January 2007)

**Please feel free to add useful hunting terms to this thread** HHO Admin


----------



## CastleMouse (22 January 2007)

Sure!  
Curdog - A dog which is not a hound.  
Blank - A foxless day  
Cap - The amount you pay for a days hunting extra to the subscription of the hunt.  
Check - A check in the hunt is caused in the temporary loss of the scent.  
Cast - What hounds do at a check. It is the action of seeking to recover the line they have been hunting. 
Draw - Where hounds enter a covert and look for a fox.  
Earth - A foxes burrow  
Full Cry - When all hounds are speaking together.   
Holloa - (Pronounced Helloa ) the long drawn out screech denoting the departure of the fox from the covert.  
Couple - Hounds are always counted in pairs and there is always a half couple for luck.  
Mark - When hounds hunt a fox into it's den.  
Den - Where a fox lives.  
Point - The point of a hunt is the longest distance in a straight line. This starts from where the fox leaves the covert to where it goes to ground.   
Tally Ho  What we say when a fox leaves a covert.  
Whipper-in - The Huntsman's assistant  
Field Master - The person who the field follows and listens to at all times.  

Hope that was helpful to some people


----------



## rema (22 January 2007)

Brillaint.Thank you!!. :grin:


----------



## Clodagh (22 January 2007)

Sure!  
Blank - A foxless day
		
Click to expand...

A sockless day, nowadays, surely??


----------



## Irishcobs (22 January 2007)

Brilliant thank you. 
Shall never remember them all though. Maybe I should write them down, though producing a piece of paper at full gallop so I can work out what they shouted may not be the best idea.


----------



## k9h (22 January 2007)

If you dont know what to say then best stay quite. In most situations best to stay quite anyway!! Then you can never be wrong even if you were right in the first place!!


----------



## severnmiles (23 January 2007)

Sure!  
Blank - A foxless day
		
Click to expand...

A sockless day, nowadays, surely??
		
Click to expand...

Not in Ireland


----------



## Clodagh (23 January 2007)

Very true, didn't think of that!! lol!!


----------



## Weezy (26 January 2007)

*Hound on the left/right* - to be shouted/heeded when a spare hound (or more than one!) comes through the field from behind - get your horse out of the way and let it pass!

*Good Evening*  What you bid your fieldmaster, Hunt sec and fellow hunters, foot followers, whoever (!) when you leave, regardless of the time of day

If you see someone with their hand behind their back when you are, for example, lining up to pass through a narrow space, they are alerting you to the fact their horse may kick

* 'ware* simply means BEWARE!


----------



## Breezesbenefactor (31 January 2007)

That was really interesting, thanks


----------



## Chumsmum (1 February 2007)

Very useful - thank you.


----------



## Blairite (2 August 2007)

Cabbage Green - Hunters and their ilk

The Nature of the BEAST Never Changes - Hunters and their ilk

Mr. Otis Ferry - Drunk Driver and part of the "Toffocrocy"

Mr. Giles Bradshaw - In Breach of the Hunting Act 2004 and criminal


----------



## gommy (9 August 2007)

Cabbage Green - Hunters and their ilk

The Nature of the BEAST Never Changes - Hunters and their ilk

Mr. Otis Ferry - Drunk Driver and part of the "Toffocrocy"

Mr. Giles Bradshaw - In Breach of the Hunting Act 2004 and criminal
		
Click to expand...

She asked for USEFUL terms.


----------



## nicholls07 (16 August 2007)

is it possible to just turn up for the hunt , i live near the mendip hunt and would love to try it first,


----------



## Blairite (3 September 2007)

They are very useful terms when dealing with the Hunting Fraternity and their ilk. 

Regards

Lord_Blairite


----------



## NJR (25 October 2007)

They are very useful terms when dealing with the Hunting Fraternity and their ilk. 

Regards

Lord_Blairite
		
Click to expand...

I spose you could add:

"A Right Blairite" : Idiot


----------



## JenHunt (15 November 2007)

'too warm for scentin' - the air next the ground is too warm and the scent has risen off the ground and is above 'nose height', generally if a rider can smell the 'aniseed' then the hounds can't.

'too cold for scentin' - the cold air has pushed the scent into the sward/bracken/heather and the hounds have difficulty smelling it!

'hounds please' - hounds and master need to get through so turn your horse to face them... never away, you'd get such a bo****king if your horse kicked a hound/master/masters horse.


----------



## Pondrider (11 January 2008)

Hi Bessy 

Don't know the Mendip's arrangements,  but try to contact the master(s) or hunt secretary as a courtesy prior to turning up at a meet, of if you know someone who hunts with them regularly perhaps that person would allow you to accompany and 'shadow' them?  I've ridden with the Mendip a couple of times a few years ago and found them quite friendly then, so hopefully they will still be now - from personal experience most are welcoming to new faces.


----------



## Haniki (11 January 2008)

Castlemouse said:
'Cap - The amount you pay for a days hunting extra to the subscription of the hunt.'
Surely this is field money? A cap is what a non-subscriber pays for a days hunting.


----------



## Bess (11 January 2008)

Castlemouse said:
'Cap - The amount you pay for a days hunting extra to the subscription of the hunt.'
Surely this is field money? A cap is what a non-subscriber pays for a days hunting.
		
Click to expand...

Yes I think you are correct, if you are a subscriber then you don't pay a cap.    You pay a cap if you turn up for the day and you are not a member of the hunt.


----------



## RunToEarth (11 January 2008)

I am a subscriber and I pay extra ech time I go out, you are correct though, a cap is a visitors/non members fee, subscribers pay 'wire money' in addition to their subs, which goes into fixing walls knocked down and wire cut, which is slightly frustrating because it's usually not the subbers that knock them down!


----------



## Asimmons (5 February 2008)

"Gate please!" to let people behind know that gate must be shut...if they are some distance away, keep your hand raised until they acknowledge it.
If someone has to get off to do a gate, try and stay with them so  their horse soesn't get miffed at everyone charging off!
"Thank you" to anyone who opens a gate/ closes a gate/ drives considerately.
"Good morning/ afternoon" to anyone on foot, in their cars watching, hanging out of windows. gardening etc...to be friendly and dispel myth that we are all stuck up hoorays who ride rough shod over everyone.
"Ware wire" and ware hole" if you see any of these hazards as you wallow through the mud!


----------



## lialls (12 February 2008)

Hold Hard - Stop whatever you are doing and be quirt.


----------



## soundjob (13 March 2008)

heel line-when the hounds pick up the scent of a charlie, but have picked the scent up of where they have come from and are therefore heading the wrong direction, at that point the whip should bring the hounds back on to the right scent.

(hard to explain!)


----------



## Karswell (20 November 2008)

As a matter of courtesy, when you have had enough hunting for the day, you should ride up to the huntsman and say something like: "Well done for keeping your dogs barking, I could tell they were happy because they keep wagging their tails".  The huntsman will remember your kind words and give special treatment next time you hunt.


----------



## combat_claire (21 November 2008)

'Car Please' - get off the road or fall into single file to allow a car to pass you.


----------



## nick3216 (2 January 2009)

Headland please - keep to the very sides, unploughed or rough, of a field to limit damage. Never ride through plough or seeded fields unless following the field master.

Sides please - ride in single file around the side of a field to limit damage.


----------



## faybamblett (9 January 2009)

Brilliant insight into hunting terms!


----------



## gooseman (14 February 2009)

As a new member I am sorry to say that there are only a small number or terms/calls listed and some are incorrect.
'Good evening'.......NEVER,   Good NIght........Yes.

You will never learn all from a site as many are not known by even the hunt staff today, so you will have to ask the "old farts" brigade, which includes myself.

Sorry to be a misreable old git!


----------



## fruity (25 February 2009)

Here here gooseman.Thats one thing i've always remembered!!!!!


----------



## Scratchline (19 March 2009)

**Please feel free to add useful hunting terms to this thread** HHO Admin
		
Click to expand...

Although not into hunting myself I have noticed the so far exclusion of the term " BLOODING". If any of our hunting friends coukld explain I am sure it would benefit the beginners


----------



## rosie fronfelen (19 March 2009)

you are trying to wind the clock again i feel! why are you confused? you i think know full well the meaning of the term "blooding"- lets hear your explanation.


----------



## combat_claire (19 March 2009)

Although not into hunting myself I have noticed the so far exclusion of the term " BLOODING". If any of our hunting friends coukld explain I am sure it would benefit the beginners 

Click to expand...

Blooding is an ancient ceremony rooted in rituals relating to the respect of the animal that was killed. It involves daubing blood from the quarry animal on the cheeks or forehead. However it is a practice that has long since fallen by the wayside on the hunting field, although those that stalk their first deer are still routinely blooded.


----------



## Scratchline (19 March 2009)

you are trying to wind the clock again i feel! why are you confused? you i think know full well the meaning of the term "blooding"- lets hear your explanation.
		
Click to expand...

I merely pointed to the exclusion of a word very clearly asscociated with hunting that had for some reason been left out of an otherwise pretty complete list. Someone has now explained it clearly.


----------



## Scratchline (19 March 2009)

[/quote]Blooding is an ancient ceremony rooted in rituals relating to the respect of the animal that was killed. It involves daubing blood from the quarry animal on the cheeks or forehead. However it is a practice that has long since fallen by the wayside on the hunting field, although those that stalk their first deer are still routinely blooded. [/quote]

A little like a recently 'banned', fox hunting tradition of blooding (often of the children), no doubt.


----------



## combat_claire (19 March 2009)

Blooding is an ancient ceremony rooted in rituals relating to the respect of the animal that was killed. It involves daubing blood from the quarry animal on the cheeks or forehead. However it is a practice that has long since fallen by the wayside on the hunting field, although those that stalk their first deer are still routinely blooded. [/quote]

A little like a recently 'banned', fox hunting tradition of blooding (often of the children), no doubt. [/quote]

I'm not quite sure what you are driving at with this sentence. Hunting continues in a form as allowed by the Hunting Act 2004 utilising exemptions set out within it, very dull but worthwhile reading. There is a copy on my shelf, perhaps you should invest in one. 

In the past I believe it was children or those at their first kill that would have been blooded, but for various reasons it has now been abandoned, although some packs may still retain the practise. I can't really see people wanting to have the master's sock soaked in fox piss or eau de boiled fox wiped across their face following a successful trail hunt!!


----------



## HughR92 (2 June 2009)

Blooding is an ancient ceremony rooted in rituals relating to the respect of the animal that was killed. It involves daubing blood from the quarry animal on the cheeks or forehead. However it is a practice that has long since fallen by the wayside on the hunting field, although those that stalk their first deer are still routinely blooded.
		
Click to expand...

A little like a recently 'banned', fox hunting tradition of blooding (often of the children), no doubt. [/quote]

I'm not quite sure what you are driving at with this sentence. Hunting continues in a form as allowed by the Hunting Act 2004 utilising exemptions set out within it, very dull but worthwhile reading. There is a copy on my shelf, perhaps you should invest in one. 

In the past I believe it was children or those at their first kill that would have been blooded, but for various reasons it has now been abandoned, although some packs may still retain the practise. I can't really see people wanting to have the master's sock soaked in fox piss or eau de boiled fox wiped across their face following a successful trail hunt!! [/quote]


Most Hunts that I know of still blooded right up to the ban,
although i can imagine some bratty kids screaming thier heads off because of it!


----------



## combat_claire (3 June 2009)

All On - All hounds present and correct, the most welcome words that a whipper in can ever hear on the hunting field, particularly at the end of the day!


----------



## k9h (3 June 2009)

All On - All hounds present and correct, the most welcome words that a whipper in can ever hear on the hunting field, particularly at the end of the day!
		
Click to expand...

Technically they are the best words a whipper-in can SAY!


----------



## combat_claire (4 June 2009)

All On - All hounds present and correct, the most welcome words that a whipper in can ever hear on the hunting field, particularly at the end of the day!
		
Click to expand...

Technically they are the best words a whipper-in can SAY!  

Click to expand...

Ahh but when you are a humble second whipper-in crashing about in undergrowth and river trying to find that missing half couple and you hear the first whipper in yell 'all on' it is the sweetest sentence in the English language.


----------



## exracerfan (10 June 2009)

As a matter of courtesy, when you have had enough hunting for the day, you should ride up to the huntsman and say something like: "Well done for keeping your dogs barking, I could tell they were happy because they keep wagging their tails".  The huntsman will remember your kind words and give special treatment next time you hunt.
		
Click to expand...

Hounds dont bark - they speak and they dont have tails, they have sterns!


----------



## exracerfan (10 June 2009)

As a matter of courtesy, when you have had enough hunting for the day, you should ride up to the huntsman and say something like: "Well done for keeping your dogs barking, I could tell they were happy because they keep wagging their tails".  The huntsman will remember your kind words and give special treatment next time you hunt.
		
Click to expand...

Hounds dont bark - they speak and they dont have tails, they have sterns!
		
Click to expand...

Forgot to add - they wave their sterns, not wag.


----------



## proudwilliam (17 August 2009)

My friends son is to be an amateur whip this year Are there any books leaflets about what is expected of him and the protocol for whipping in. I have the Duke of Beaufort book James wants to get it right!!! and he is really keen . He has hunted for 3 seasons and now wants to more involved.


----------



## MrWoof (29 September 2009)

*Hound on the left/right* - to be shouted/heeded when a spare hound (or more than one!) comes through the field from behind - get your horse out of the way and let it pass!

*Good Evening*  What you bid your fieldmaster, Hunt sec and fellow hunters, foot followers, whoever (!) when you leave, regardless of the time of day

If you see someone with their hand behind their back when you are, for example, lining up to pass through a narrow space, they are alerting you to the fact their horse may kick

* 'ware* simply means BEWARE!
		
Click to expand...

Never Good evening - always Good NIGHT. Even at 11am after AH.
If some-one has their hand behind their back with the palm facing outwards and fingers splayed, it means they are slowing down. This warns any half-wits not to cannon into your ned's rear end at Mach 9. Horses which kick should have their mannners sorted at home BEFORE venturing forth. Alternatively, wear a Red Ribbon and keep at the back, out of the way. If wearing a Red Ribbon, do not expect other people to avoid you - you should be avoiding them. A Green Ribbon denotes a young horse - treat with respect.


----------



## MrWoof (29 September 2009)

As a new member I am sorry to say that there are only a small number or terms/calls listed and some are incorrect.
'Good evening'.......NEVER,   Good NIght........Yes.

You will never learn all from a site as many are not known by even the hunt staff today, so you will have to ask the "old farts" brigade, which includes myself.

Sorry to be a misreable old git!
		
Click to expand...

You are not a MOG. You most probably think as do I and many other members of the OFB - that the hunting field is the last bastion of courtesy to be found in this mannerless and lawless country. Do, please, let us keep it that way. Bring back the "good old days", when Masters actually had the courage to send people home for behaving badly!


----------



## lorainepatrick (19 November 2009)

Absolutely!


----------



## MrWoof (19 November 2009)

**Please feel free to add useful hunting terms to this thread** HHO Admin
		
Click to expand...

Although not into hunting myself I have noticed the so far exclusion of the term " BLOODING". If any of our hunting friends coukld explain I am sure it would benefit the beginners 

Click to expand...

You are, very obviously, "an anti". 
However, I was blooded on my third time out - as a 4-year old in 1956. 
Mummy tried very hard to wash it off but I was adamant that it had to stay in situ until I was ready to remove it. 
If you don't approve of our traditional country ways, then move into the suburbs and buy knitting patterns to keep you occupied!! With best regards from a farmer's daughter.


----------



## welshhunter64 (2 January 2010)

Thank you Mr Woof for raising some very good points.
  With regard to the owners of a kicker, many of them as you state, expect you to keep out of their way and feel that they are being victimised when they are asked to remain at the rear of the field.

  My placid ISH seems to attract bad tempered tail swishing kickers who are inconsiderately ridden into the centre of a group during a quick breather by someone who believes that it's the responsibility of anybody in the vicinity to remove themselves if they wish to avoid injury. The masters of yore would never allow these situations to develop, standards are falling.

  An article in an earlier issue of H&amp;H stated that when the master wishes you good morning you are to reply - "Good morning Master." and not "Good morning Henry/Phil/Edgar" or whatever.

  My toes were curling when I heard the reply to the master of one hunt last year - "Alright chief? keep yer 'orse away from me though, me and my 'orse don' like being crowded!"

  Fortunately the said master was a keen user of the unrefined version of "Go forth and multiply" and put the unwelcome lout in his place.


----------



## wanabe (12 February 2010)

Is the term "fixture" a part of the U.K. / Ireland (do they have foxhunting in Ireland?) vocabulary?


----------



## guccigivi2001 (28 April 2010)

HughR92 said:



			A little like a recently 'banned', fox hunting tradition of blooding (often of the children), no doubt.
		
Click to expand...

I'm not quite sure what you are driving at with this sentence. Hunting continues in a form as allowed by the Hunting Act 2004 utilising exemptions set out within it, very dull but worthwhile reading. There is a copy on my shelf, perhaps you should invest in one. 

In the past I believe it was children or those at their first kill that would have been blooded, but for various reasons it has now been abandoned, although some packs may still retain the practise. I can't really see people wanting to have the master's sock soaked in fox piss or eau de boiled fox wiped across their face following a successful trail hunt!! [/quote]


Most Hunts that I know of still blooded right up to the ban,
although i can imagine some bratty kids screaming thier heads off because of it!  [/QUOTE]


ahhhh a little bit of vermin blood never did anyone any harm


----------



## Scratchline (3 May 2010)

guccigivi2001 said:



			I'm not quite sure what you are driving at with this sentence. Hunting continues in a form as allowed by the Hunting Act 2004 utilising exemptions set out within it, very dull but worthwhile reading. There is a copy on my shelf, perhaps you should invest in one. 

In the past I believe it was children or those at their first kill that would have been blooded, but for various reasons it has now been abandoned, although some packs may still retain the practise. I can't really see people wanting to have the master's sock soaked in fox piss or eau de boiled fox wiped across their face following a successful trail hunt!!
		
Click to expand...


Most Hunts that I know of still blooded right up to the ban,
although i can imagine some bratty kids screaming thier heads off because of it!  [/QUOTE]


ahhhh a little bit of vermin blood never did anyone any harm [/QUOTE]

With the fast growing lungworm problem in our fox population you carry on lol


----------



## guccigivi2001 (3 May 2010)

well then, maybe we should kill off the lungworm infested little monsters and reduce the lungworm spread


----------



## Daddy_Long_Legs (14 July 2010)

wanabe said:



			Is the term "fixture" a part of the U.K. / Ireland (do they have foxhunting in Ireland?) vocabulary?
		
Click to expand...

It's usually called a meet but anyone feel free to correct me......

Yes there is foxhunting in Ireland.


----------



## EAST KENT (8 September 2010)

"Do they have foxhunting in Ireland?"    Oh Lordy..pass the smelling salts..the country lives for it


----------



## Sanolly (8 September 2010)

welshhunter64 said:



			An article in an earlier issue of H&H stated that when the master wishes you good morning you are to reply - "Good morning Master." and not "Good morning Henry/Phil/Edgar" or whatever.

  My toes were curling when I heard the reply to the master of one hunt last year - "Alright chief? keep yer 'orse away from me though, me and my 'orse don' like being crowded!"

  Fortunately the said master was a keen user of the unrefined version of "Go forth and multiply" and put the unwelcome lout in his place.
		
Click to expand...

That really made me ROFL 

How big do the ribbons have to be? I have some green electrical tape for my mares first season but not sure how many strands to put in! Would an inch wide be enough


----------



## chico7 (2 January 2011)

yes it doesnt have to be huge!! just a visible little piece!!


----------



## BeBopTalulah (30 August 2011)

Karswell said:



			As a matter of courtesy, when you have had enough hunting for the day, you should ride up to the huntsman and say something like: "Well done for keeping your dogs barking, I could tell they were happy because they keep wagging their tails".  The huntsman will remember your kind words and give special treatment next time you hunt.
		
Click to expand...


I thought calling them dogs was a sin  lol


----------



## FairyLights (29 October 2011)

LOL


----------



## luvbvb (29 October 2011)

next year is going to be the first time that i go hunting, my 5 year old mear has has already gone but i'm just wondering what people thought of it after they went


----------



## Hairy Old Cob (29 October 2011)

So Whos bLIARite (WRONG)

I was Told to Never Shout There Goes the Little Brown Bugge*.

When I was was Blooded I was Told Not to Wash it off till it was Dark I let it Wear off and still had some on my Face when returning to School on Monday


----------



## Hunters (14 November 2011)

Hats:                       All of the mounted field should have their tails up on their  hats unless a master or hunt staff.

Hunt Coast Buttons:  Four for a master, five for hunt staff and three for everyone else.  

Greetings:               Good Morning Master & Good Night when leaving.

Hounds:                  Counted in couples

Tie Pins:                  Straight up and down for staff - everyone else straight across


----------



## Bernster (7 December 2011)

Hunters said:



			Tie Pins:                  Straight up and down for staff - everyone else straight across
		
Click to expand...

That's a handy one, thanks - my friend bought a vintage one recently and we were looking at the straight up n down ones.  Fortunately she got a straight across one.


----------



## wiz07 (15 November 2012)

k9h said:



			If you dont know what to say then best stay quite. In most situations best to stay quite anyway!! Then you can never be wrong even if you were right in the first place!!
		
Click to expand...

excellent Advice - I am going to make sure my husband understands it fully for use at home!


----------



## geegee11 (7 December 2012)

This has been really helpful. I'm new to hunting (and to this forum, so hi!) and am always weary of saying the wrong thing around people who have been doing it since they were little!


----------



## langtonhighway (7 January 2013)

cur dog - now that's an old one!


----------



## langtonhighway (7 January 2013)

geegee11 said:



			This has been really helpful. I'm new to hunting (and to this forum, so hi!) and am always weary of saying the wrong thing around people who have been doing it since they were little!
		
Click to expand...

Well so long as you don't call hounds "dogs" - they'll hang draw and quarter you lol

I love reading the old Pullein-Thompson books - they're FULL of really old terms, some of which have gone out of use now.  they can make me feel nostalgic!

Try  "we hunted hounds" and "I carried the horn" - you'll have to try second hand bookshops though, definitely won't get them new anymore lol

There were others, but I forget their names.  They were written in the forties, by people who really knew their stuff.  

Well worth a read for the info and history alone


----------



## Laurennsophiee (17 May 2013)

These are all really useful! I work for a secretary of The Old Berkshire Hunt so she pretty much drummed it all in to me! But some I have not heard of  Went for my first time ever in November last season! (I'm 19 and ridden since I was 5, always wanted to hunt but parents wouldn't allow it!) My horse is amazing and loves it.. 
Agree about never calling the hounds 'dogs'.. Not a good thing to do lol.. Also ALWAYS say good night to everyone loud and clear when you leave  Manners and politeness is just a general rule for me if I'm honest, especially passing your hip flask round


----------



## Herne (5 February 2014)

Bernster said:



			That's a handy one, thanks - my friend bought a vintage one recently and we were looking at the straight up n down ones.  Fortunately she got a straight across one.
		
Click to expand...

Hmm. I presume that you are judging the orientation because of some sort of adornment (a horse's head or horseshoe or suchlike) attached to the pin.

Traditionally, a stock pin should be plain and unadorned (and can thus be worn in either orientation).


----------



## Herne (5 February 2014)

One of the most important points is that there are almost no &#8220;rules&#8221;; they are only traditions and vary from region to region and even from hunt to hunt within regions (and between different quarry-types).




CastleMouse said:



			Holloa - (Pronounced Helloa ) the long drawn out screech denoting the departure of the fox from the covert.
		
Click to expand...

Pronounced to rhyme with collar in England.




			Den - Where a fox lives.
		
Click to expand...

In most parts of England, that&#8217;s only called an earth.




			Point - The point of a hunt is the longest distance in a straight line. This starts from where the fox leaves the covert to where it goes to ground.
		
Click to expand...

Also a person sent to a part of a covert to watch for quarry leaving. That person can be referred to as a &#8220;point&#8221; and is sent &#8220;on point&#8221;.




exracerfan said:



			Hounds dont bark - they speak and they dont have tails, they have sterns!

Forgot to add - they wave their sterns, not wag.
		
Click to expand...

&#8220;Feathering&#8221; is the traditional term for wagging of the stern where I come from.




Hunters said:



			Hats: All of the mounted field should have their tails up on their  hats unless a master or hunt staff.

Hunt Coast Buttons:  Four for a master, five for hunt staff and three for everyone else.
		
Click to expand...

These are not universal. At least one hunt I know, for example, allows hat ribbons down as a privilege for hunting farmers and many hunts have five buttons for masters that hunt hounds and six for hunt staff.


----------



## snowstormII (7 November 2014)

'Come forrard' - what the field master calls when the mounted field should follow him after a bit of a standstill, lining out a covert for example.


----------



## chilledoutpony (26 December 2014)

Whats it like out hunting? And how much do you usually pay?


----------



## Jobi-Wan Kenobi (5 January 2015)

How does a lawn meet differ to every other meet? What should I do differently at a lawn meet? 
I've only ever been on hound exercise so far, but am hoping to get to a meet this season, if not then definitely next year. I've waited 30+ years so far, another few months won't make so much difference!


----------



## orangebadger (8 February 2015)

MrWoof said:



			Alternatively, wear a Red Ribbon and keep at the back, out of the way. If wearing a Red Ribbon, do not expect other people to avoid you - you should be avoiding them.
		
Click to expand...

As regards red ribbons, I wish more adhered to your/the rules. Really gets on my wick!


----------



## orangebadger (8 February 2015)

MrWoof said:



			You are, very obviously, "an anti". 
However, I was blooded on my third time out - as a 4-year old in 1956. 
Mummy tried very hard to wash it off but I was adamant that it had to stay in situ until I was ready to remove it. 
If you don't approve of our traditional country ways, then move into the suburbs and buy knitting patterns to keep you occupied!! With best regards from a farmer's daughter.
		
Click to expand...

I was blooded at the age of 49, and was very honoured to be so.


----------



## orangebadger (8 February 2015)

luvbvb said:



			next year is going to be the first time that i go hunting, my 5 year old mear has has already gone but i'm just wondering what people thought of it after they went 

Click to expand...

A cliché, but there's nothing quite like it


----------



## orangebadger (8 February 2015)

Jobi-Wan Kenobi said:



			How does a lawn meet differ to every other meet? What should I do differently at a lawn meet? 
I've only ever been on hound exercise so far, but am hoping to get to a meet this season, if not then definitely next year. I've waited 30+ years so far, another few months won't make so much difference!
		
Click to expand...

I think I am right in saying that a lawn meet is one held at someone's house, as opposed to a pub or a village green. We are amazingly fortunate in that 95% of our days are lawn meets. The irony is that you should probably never actually ride on their lawn, unless you want to be on extra gardening duties!

As regards timing, I started riding and hunting at the age of 48, and have enjoyed every second of it, despite being chief tumbler 12/13 season (14 total!). My speech was delivered in a back brace, having fractured it. Golden days! It's never too late to start, and remember that most (if not all) fields have a gate - you don't have to jump hedges if you don't want to!


----------



## ahorseandadog (7 April 2015)

Irishcobs said:



			Brilliant thank you. 
Shall never remember them all though. Maybe I should write them down, though producing a piece of paper at full gallop so I can work out what they shouted may not be the best idea.
		
Click to expand...

Try writing on the back of your hand...


----------



## Deadfoxy (30 April 2015)

Riot: hounds are said to riot when they go off on the wrong quarry
rate : what sabs do when they call hounds off the intended line


----------



## Deadfoxy (30 April 2015)

Differs from hunt to hunt. Some subscibers still pay and call it a cap.


----------



## Deadfoxy (30 April 2015)

In our country a lawn meet means food will be provided by the host!


----------



## Deadfoxy (30 April 2015)

Hold hard! : usually yelled loudly and means stop immediately


----------



## Alec Swan (30 April 2015)

Deadfoxy said:



			Differs from hunt to hunt. Some subscibers still pay and call it a cap.
		
Click to expand...

Not being intentionally picky,  but the word 'Hunt' is a verb.  The word 'Pack' is a noun and so encompasses every aspect of a registered collection of Hounds,  which are used to Hunt,  or for Hunting!  

Would we correctly ask "Which 'Hunt' do you Hunt with"?  The Pytchley and the Heythrop et all,  are Packs,  not Hunts. 

Alec.


----------



## Deadfoxy (30 April 2015)

I'll inform everyone I know from now on not to make the same mistake Alec...as I was saying, some packs require a payment each time you hunt, it may differ in price to subscribers, but we always called it a cap regardless, because it went into the secretary's hunting cap!


----------



## gunnergundog (30 April 2015)

Alec Swan said:



			Would we correctly ask "Which 'Hunt' do you Hunt with"?  The Pytchley and the Heythrop et all,  are Packs,  not Hunts. 

Alec.
		
Click to expand...

http://www.thepytchleyhunt.co.uk/

Ooops!


----------



## Deadfoxy (30 April 2015)

Lol. Thank you.  I was trying to think of packs which called themselves Hunts...East Devon Hunt is another. So... I hunted with that Hunt for quite a few seasons.....is grammatically correct after all.


----------



## Alec Swan (30 April 2015)

gunnergundog said:



http://www.thepytchleyhunt.co.uk/

Ooops!  

Click to expand...

Thanks for that,  I'll write to the Master of the Pytchley and point out his poor command of the English language and the fact that they are wrong!   It's The Pytchley,  and that's that!  I wonder what he'll say,  if he even bothers to reply that is! 

It's all a bit t-i-c,  as with 'common usage' so our language and our use of it change.  Does it really matter?  Not when we have better things to occupy our minds,  including the debacle of this next election!

I remember a lovely and very funny line in this section,  when a poster quoted a mounted Lady and when she rounded on a child and roared "They're HYNDS,  not DORGS"!!  Ronnie Wallace would have had a fit! 

Alec.


----------



## gunnergundog (30 April 2015)

Alec Swan said:



			Thanks for that,  I'll write to the Master of the Pytchley and point out his poor command of the English language and the fact that they are wrong!   It's The Pytchley,  and that's that!  I wonder what he'll say,  if he even bothers to reply that is! 
Alec.
		
Click to expand...

Sorry...childish I know but I couldn't resist!    If per chance you do decide to write and complain, which of the Masters would you address yourself to?  Dependent on your selection it could almost be worth paying you to write!


----------



## AbbeyL (5 July 2015)

Hi 

Ive never hunted before and i'd love to try it! I have a young thoroughbred ex racer and was told its not ideal for him because he's very small built and could get hurt easily..

What are peoples thoughts on this? Am I better off borrowing a friends horse?
Also, how "old" is "old" for horses that hunt as my friend has a 16 year old mare she'd like to take.

Thank you!


----------



## Countryman (5 July 2015)

AbbeyL said:



			Hi 

Ive never hunted before and i'd love to try it! I have a young thoroughbred ex racer and was told its not ideal for him because he's very small built and could get hurt easily..

What are peoples thoughts on this? Am I better off borrowing a friends horse?
Also, how "old" is "old" for horses that hunt as my friend has a 16 year old mare she'd like to take.

Thank you!
		
Click to expand...

I'm not an expert but I would say the main issue with your horse is not that its quite small - plenty of ponies hunt - but quite how long he has been an ex-racer. Many ex-racers make excellent hunters, but I would make sure he has been "converted" and you're happy with him before you take him hunting. With your friend's horse - I think its completely dependent on how fit it is.

I'd suggest you first take them out Autumn Hunting to get used to hounds and other horses - in September and October. Its in the early mornings/evenings, much more sedate than normal hunting and a good introduction to hunting for both people and horses! (It's also much cheaper!)


----------



## AbbeyL (5 July 2015)

Thank you! Will keep that in mind. Yes he raced a lot and was good at his job and id be worried if he over took he hunt master (which I heard is a big no no) as I don't have much breaks at the minute! Thank you!


----------



## Dave the dog (28 July 2015)

Blooding, Supposed to have been a brain wave of James 1, especially for the females first hunt, the old dog. Could have got the idea from the Celts or perhaps Vikings. Colourful and preferable to eating the beasts heart a la plains Indian and buffalo or Inuit and seal or Cossac and Bear. I suppose ketchup won't do.
  On the subject of Manners and good Horseman ship, could a fine be levied for breaches of good behavior by the hunt upon participants. I'm thinking about the lanes being bunged up by horse boxes and horses and getting in the way of others who live and work in the countryside damage to ditches,fences and driveways and of course, injury to horses. Mostly I have to say, courtesy rules, occasionally yobs on horseback prevail. This would make the whole spectacle more enjoyable for all. And perhaps raise the bar for the excellence of horseman ship, something we all aspire to.


----------



## OldFogie (2 January 2018)

langtonhighway said:



			Well so long as you don't call hounds "dogs" - they'll hang draw and quarter you lol
		
Click to expand...

Do you know that's the thing that annoys me the most about the flipping ban and the anti's - they managed to have the Act - "Hunting with Dogs" a sure fire copperbottomed snub from the word go! I can't abide this nitpicking kind of thing.


----------

